# Converting a salvage car to an ev



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Only if you were planning on replacing all the interior and wiring anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

My first build had a salvage title. Depends upon the condition. Flood damage needs to be replaced and if there is rust starting it needs to be stopped before it eats the car up. Other wise if it's in decent enough condition sure. Is it something YOU WANT to drive all the time? If not or if there is any question about that then the answer is NO. Don't do a build unless it's a car you really want as a daily driver. If it is not then don't convert it. If your doing this car because you have it but don't really want it then don't. Only do a car you WANT. Treat it as a long term investment too. 

Pete


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

gottdi said:


> My first build had a salvage title. Depends upon the condition. Flood damage needs to be replaced and if there is rust starting it needs to be stopped before it eats the car up. Other wise if it's in decent enough condition sure. Is it something YOU WANT to drive all the time? If not or if there is any question about that then the answer is NO. Don't do a build unless it's a car you really want as a daily driver. If it is not then don't convert it. If your doing this car because you have it but don't really want it then don't. Only do a car you WANT. Treat it as a long term investment too.
> 
> Pete


The down side is that the car will have less value when you decide to sell it, which you will someday. Use a car that has appeal so that you dont dump money down the toilet. Some people use the family car because it needs a new motor. Big mistake. Make sure its a car that would sell easily and for $$$ if it still had a ICE in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess the big question is what vehicle is it you want to convert? Don't be vague, we need to know as much as possible to answer most questions. With vague information the answers are pretty much a moot point. All Salvage title vehicle have a lower value than a non salvage title vehicle. If it is a common Ford POS then don't bother. If it is a super classic that would sell no matter what then maybe. My Ghia was in that class. It was not a vehicle that would fetch thousands but it did sell for more than I paid for it and I sold it without the electric components as they wanted to turn it back into a gas vehicle which they did. He had no issue with a salvage title vehicle. It was worth the selling price. For me I converted a low cost vehicle as I was not sure I would like an electric vehicle and I wanted to be sure I did not spend a fortune for something I could not sell either. 

Pete 

Plan your build carefully and smart. Remember that used conversions don't sell well. So be sure it is what you WANT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Might consider buying someone else's abandoned EV project and fix it up for far less than you could do it from scratch. I did one like that too. My first was a 64 VW Ghia and my second was a re-do electric 77 MG Midget.


----------



## willfahmy (Dec 17, 2011)

where would i find an abandoned Ev project


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Well you could look on Craigslist. That is where I found mine. I have found many on Craigslist. You can check E-Bay too. You must be patient when hunting. Don't just jump on the first deal. You still need to get something you like or can re-sell for at least what you dump into it. Try to not loose money on any deal you make. At least be sure you get your original investment back if needed. So you must be picky too. I got my parts used and just used a used decent condition VW Ghia for my first and when I found the MG I got it to play with then resell. I sold it to a guy in Colorado and he is now driving the electric MG with lithium cells. 

You have lots of homework to do before you buy a single part. Do your work and plan well. Ask questions but be sure you include all the information you can. Some ideas are not so practical and for a first time project a good way it a decent abandoned project. Second one will be better as you will know what you want and you will know what reality budget you have to work with. These are not cheap projects even if you find a good abandoned vehicle. But finding a good abandoned project will be cheaper than you buying all the parts. If you find a decent one find out what is included and get photos and part numbers and make and model names and then let us know if it would be worth pursuing. It might just be. I missed some real good deals too. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Go here and use the search function to see if anyone has converted a car you like. Maybe even a car or truck you found. You may find it may already be listed here. My used electric MG was posted here in the album when first converted. It helped a bunch to know what was done in the beginning of this conversion. I have a couple posted here. 

http://www.evalbum.com/

This was my first conversion: 
http://www.evalbum.com/1412

This was my second:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/296

I currently own and drive a Nissan Leaf
Currently converting a 69 Ghia in progress
Currently converting a 67 VW Bus slowly in progress
Currently converting a 69 Buggy slowly, body work being performed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

My Leaf:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/321


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Some salvage title cars can only be plated in some states . In canada most salvage cars that are in the water are parts only.. So it will be hard to sell later if they wont title it in some states.Might be better to find a salvage car that was stolen or has engine damage already.


----------

